# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  كم انت دوما ملك ياميسي

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ميسى يرفع عدد اهدافه فى الكلاسيكو الى 21 هدف بثلاثية اليوم




__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك ياميسي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
نتيجة المباراة على وجه ميسي ورونالدو


__________________
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*ميسي رجل خرافي   
ارسل لي صديق ريالي  عبر الواتس  رساله نصيه كتب  مايلي 
(ساتوقف عن تشجيع الريال حتي يعتزل ميسي كره القدم  او يموت )
*

----------


## Aladdin

*ياكسلاوي ميسي بتاع الساعة كم عليك الله برشلونة بقي زي الهلال كل كلاسيكو غالب بالحكم
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Aladdin
					

ياكسلاوي ميسي بتاع الساعة كم عليك الله برشلونة بقي زي الهلال كل كلاسيكو غالب بالحكم







التحكيم فااااااااااااااااااااااااشل 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Aladdin
					

ياكسلاوي ميسي بتاع الساعة كم عليك الله برشلونة بقي زي الهلال كل كلاسيكو غالب بالحكم





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamme saif
					




التحكيم فااااااااااااااااااااااااشل 





اها ياعلاء الدين رايك شنو في الحكم الفاشل ده ؟؟


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*البل البل البل البل
البل البل البل البل
البل البل البل البل
البل البل البل البل
البل البل البل البل
البل البل البل البل
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## Aladdin

*ياكسلاوي لو أداها الريال ضربك وهمية انتو اداكم ركلة وطرد واتغاضي عن ركلة جراء غير الصفارة الشغالة ضد الريال الريال اتغلب كتير من البارسا وما كانت بتزعل اللعيبة بس وصلوا الحد وصرحوا عديلللل قالو الكلاسيكي بتحسم من برة انا خائف اللقاء الجاي يحكموا معتز عبد الباسط ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الصحافة الإسبانية تُغدق الثناء على ميسي



أجمعت صحف إسبانيا على مدح النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي الذي توهّج في الكلاسيكو وأشعل المنافسة في الدوري الإسباني.
امتدحت الصحافة الإسبانية اليوم الإثنين الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي، نجم نادي برشلونة الإسباني، بعد إحرازه ثلاثة أهداف "هاتريك" خلال الكلاسيكو الذي جمع فريقه بريال مدريد على ملعب الأخير، الذي انتهى بفوز الفريق الكتالوني (4-3).

وقالت صحيفة سبورت الإسبانية اليوم الأحد: "ميسي يعيد برشلونة للمنافسة من جديد على لقب الدوري، ميسي الإمبراطور الذي أحرز ثلاثة أهداف وصنع هدفاً آخر قاد برشلونة للانتصار، لقد أثبت ميسي للمرّة الألف أنه يستحق أن يكون أغلى لاعبٍ في العالم".

وشارك ميسي في الأهداف الأربعة التي أحرزها فريقه في المباراة وأعاد فريق برشلونة للمنافسة على لقب الدوري بعد رفع رصيده إلى 69 نقطة متأخّراً عن ريال مدريد وأتليتكو مدريد بفارق نقطة واحدة فقط.

وكان العنوان الرئيسي لصحيفة "موندو ديبورتيفو" هو: "ميسي يحتل ملعب البيرنابيو"، وقالت: "لا يوجد شك الآن في تحديد هوية اللاعب رقم واحد".

وقالت صحيفة "لا فان غوارديا" إن فريق جيراردو مارتينو المدير الفني لبرشلونة أشعل ملعب سانتياجو بيرنابيو وحقق انتصاراً تاريخياً بفضل ميسي وإنييستا وعاد مرّة أخرى إلى صراع بطولة الدوري.

وأشارت صحيفة "ماركا": "برشلونة عاد ليقاتل من جديد من أجل اللقب بعد الانتصار الذي حققه في مباراة قمّة حقيقية، وأنعش آماله في الفوز بالبطولة، بينما تحوم الشكوك حول مصير ريال مدريد، الذي لم يتمكّن من الفوز على برشلونة أو أتليتكو مدريد".

وركّزت صحيفة "آس" في تحليلها للمباراة على المقارنة بين مقاعد البدلاء في الفريقين وقالت: "هزيمة ريال مدريد أبقت على آمال مارتينو رغم أنه خسر الرهان بإشراك نيمار على حساب بيدرو ولكن ضربات الجزاء أنقذته من الفشل".

وأضافت: "أنشيلوتي كان في أسوأ حالاته ويبقى ريال مدريد متفوّقاً بنقطة واحدة على برشلونة ويأتي ثانياً بعد أتلتيكو مدريد".



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تقرير: الريال أكثر الفرق إستقبالاً للأهداف من ميسي



بعد الهاتريك الذي سجله أمس النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي، في مرمى فريق نادي ريال مدريد، أصبحت حصيلة الأهداف في مرمى ريال مدريد من ميسي فقط، هي 21 هدف.

وبهذا الهاتريك قاد ميسي فريقه برشلونة للفوز على ريال مدريد بنتيجة 4-3 في كلاسيكو مثير للجدل احتسب فيه الحكم 3 ركلات جزاء، كان منها 2 لبرشلونة.


وإليكم التقرير التالي يوضح الفرق الأكثر إستقبالاً للأهداف من الأسطورة الأرجنتينية ليونيل ميسي:

1 - ريال مدريد 21 هدف
2 - أتليتكو مدريد 20 هدف
3- أوساسونا 19 هدف
4- إشبيلية 18 هدف
5- ريال سرقسطة 14 هدف
6- فالنسيا 14 هدف
7- خيتافي 14 هدف
8- أتليتك بيلباو 13 هدف
9- راسينج سانتاندير 12 هدف
10- ريال مايوركا 12 هدف
11- مالقا 12 هدف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالأرقام: ميسي في 7 أيام فقط يصنع معجزة!!



منذ عودة النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي من الإصابة، تراجع مستواه بشكل ملحوظ، حتى إنه لم يستطع التسجيل في الكثير من المباريات، ولكنه الآن يعود تدريجياً لميسي الذي عهدناه في سابق عهده.

ميسي قام بما يُسمى بالمعجزة، حيث إنه قام بكسر 3 أرقام قياسية في مبارتين متتاليتين، في 7 أيام فقط، بين مبارتي أوساسونا و ريال مدريد في إطار الليجا الإسبانية.

وبالتفصيل نشرح لكم ما قام به ميسي في تلك المبارتين:

لعب ميسي 180 دقيقة أي المبارتين بالكامل، سجل فيهما 6 أهداف من ضمنهم ركلتي جزاء، وصنع هدفين، لزميليه بيدرو و إنييستا.

الأرقام القياسية التي حققها ميسي في الـ7 أيام وعددها 3 هي:

الهداف التاريخي للكلاسيكو برصيد 21 هدف
الهداف التاريخي لبرشلونة برصيد 374 هدف
الهداف التاريخي كلاعب "أجنبي" أي غير إسباني للدوري الإسباني برصيد 235 هدف.

جدير بالذكر أن ميسي يحتاج إلى 16 هدف فقط لكي يصبح الهداف التاريخي لليجا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليونيل ميسي - Lionel Messi



هجوم
الأرجنتين
النادي: برشلونة - أسبانيا
المنتخب: الأرجنتين
تاريخ الميلاد: 24 يونيو 1987
العمر: 26
الوزن: 65 كيلوغرام
الطول: 170 سم
يلعب بالقدم اليسرى

الموقع الرسمي:
www.lionelmessi.org/

مسيرته الكروية

برشلونة :
يمكن اعتبار يوم 14 ديسمبر 2000 يوماً تاريخاً في تاريخ نادي برشلونة؛ ففي هذا اليوم نجح السكرتير الفني للنادي في توقيع أول عقد مع الفتى الأرجنتيني ابن الاثنا عشر ربيعاً، حيث تم الأتفاق المبدئي بينهما وتم تدوينه على منديل طعام، لعب ميسي أول مباراة رسمية له مع الفريق الأول في مباراة ودية ضد جوزيه مورينيو عندما كان يدرب بورتو في 16 نوفمبر 2003 (بعمر 16 سنة و 145 يوم).

بعد أقل من عام، استدعاه المدرب فرانك ريكارد ليلعب لأول مرة في الدوري ضد إسبانيول في 16 أكتوبر 2004 (بعمر 17 سنة و 114 يوم)، ليصبح ثالث أصغر لاعب يلعب مع صفوف الفريق الأول وأصغر لاعب يلعب مع برشلونة في الدوري الأسباني (رقم قياسي حطمه زميله بويان كركيتش في سبتمبر 2007).

يرجح الكثيرين أن بداية ليونيل ميسي الحقيقية كانت عندما سجل هدفه الأول أمام الباسيتي، وذلك بعد تمريرة من قبل اللاعب رونالدينيو ليسددها ميسي كرة ساقطة فوق حارس المرمى، وبهذا الهدف استحال ميسي أصغر لاعب في تاريخ برشلونة يسجل هدفاً في الدوري الأسباني، وهو بعمر 17 سنة و 10 أشهر و 7 أيام، واستمر يحمل هذا اللقب حتى عام 2007 عندما حطم بويان كركيتش هذا الرقم القياسي. قال ميسي عن مدربه السابق ريكارد: «لن أنسى أبدا حقيقة أنه وراء بدء مسيرتي، وأنه وضع ثقته بي حين كنت في السابعة أو السادسة عشرة فقط»
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ميسي يصنع التاريخ في سنتياغو بيرنابيو



هاتريك ميسي هذا هو الهاتريك رقم 26 في مسيرته مع برشلونة في مختلف المسابقات فيما يُعتبر الهاتريك رقم 19 له مع برشلونة في الليغا ليعادل رقم كريستيانو رونالدو الذي سبقه بالوصول لهذا الرقم في وقتٍ سابق.

وفيما يلي نورد لكم قائمة أكثر من سجل الهاتريك في تاريخ الليغا الإسبانية:

1- دي ستيفانو، زارا: 22 هاتريك

2- كريستيانو رونالدو، ميسي: 19 هاتريك

3- سيزار: 16 هاتريك

4- لانغارا: 13 هاتريك

5- بوشكاش: 12 هاتريك


__________________

*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*بختك يا مهدى تتضرع فى البوست ولا عزاء للريالاب اللذين تمنوا موت ميسى بعد ما كتلهم بالهاتريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك !!!!واييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك  !!!!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدية ابداع الكلاسيكو

غلاف السبورت صباح اليوم:
• عقد سوبر ورائع من بارثوميو لميسي..
- اللاعب سيقوم بالتوقيع على العقد الجديد بعد نهائي كأس الملك



*

----------

